
Show HN: Chrome extension – Keyword search volume for Google analytics and GWT - spocked
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/keywords-everywhere/hbapdpeemoojbophdfndmlgdhppljgmp
======
zeeshanm
Every time you search on Google a request is made to
[https://keywordkeg.com/service/1/getKeywordData.php](https://keywordkeg.com/service/1/getKeywordData.php)
to grab pricing/volume data. This means keywordkeg is aware of all your google
searches. A privacy-aware solution could have been to make direct requests to
Google API without proxying via keywordkeg middleware.

~~~
spocked
You can go to the options page and simply disable any of the supported
websites.

Additionally, if you see the source code, you can see that there is no
tracking information sent to the API - only the keyword.

There is also no way to send requests to the Google API to get keyword data.

------
endymi0n
Pure genius... provide some value to marketers and then steal all their best
performing keywords and campaign data to the toolbar :)

~~~
spocked
You could simply generate a large amount of noise and send it to the API to
foil any such evil plan.

The API url used is right there in the chrome JavaScript code, as mentioned by
someone else on this thread. Very easy to write a simple script to send random
words to the API.

------
nekitamo
This is nice. Where are you pulling the data from? How do we know it's
accurate?

~~~
zeeshanm
Looking into source code of chrome ext and
[https://keywordkeg.com](https://keywordkeg.com) it appears they are using
Google AdWords, MOZ and other APIs.

------
techaddict009
How about adding tutorial on how to use this plugin? This is big problem with
chrome extension devs. No tutorial anywhere!

------
danvoell
I bit and added it, please don't slow down my chrome to a crawl, thanks!

~~~
spocked
You shouldn't see any slowdown. The code uses minimal resources - reads the
table data, calls a webservice and injects the keyword volume and cpc numbers.

~~~
danprime
I can see the usefullness of this tool but it's not clear how to use it. I
installed it but nothing changed (i.e. there's no button in the toolbar). I
tried restarting Chrome hoping to see some changes, nothing. I went to the
extensions settings page but all I see are checkboxes for different see
screenshot: [http://imgur.com/rOBCMmj](http://imgur.com/rOBCMmj)

It would be extremely helpful to have even a basic tutorial page/link pop up
after installation (you can add this hook in the manifest.json).

~~~
spocked
That's a good point. Will add a tutorial in the next version.

There is no setup to be done. Once the extension is enabled, you simply visit
any supported website and the keyword metrics will show up automatically. Just
google for a keyword and the keyword data should be seen under the search box.
Visit Google Search Console or Analytics, and keyword columns automatically
appear inside the table.

If you are having any issues with this, please do email me at
support@keywordkeg.com and I'll be happy to figure out why its not working for
you.

